# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Z3X box تحديثات :  z3x-shell updated to v4.3.1

## mohamed73

- Added new Reader Drivers and Box Drivers
- Fixed crashing at startup
- Fixed default browser launch while news loading
- Fixed bugs from yours bug reports. Thanks!
- Faster card update
Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## electro-abdo

merci

----------

